# noisy cylendar



## jacy54 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey I have a Kubota also! I have a noisy cylendar on the left side that operates the bucket dump. It sounds like something is blocking the flow making a winning sound. All other cylendars are trouble free and the fluid level seems to be at maximum level because I see a small BB size air bubble at the top of the site glass. I have a 2005 L2600D, and love this peice of equipment. Can any one help me with thus issue. Thanks Jacy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jacey! You sure it's not the hydraulic pump on that side of the tractor? Just thinking that the pump is in close proximity and you might be confusing that for the cylinder?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Check connectons,also sight to see if cyd. line up not pinching..any fluid showing on cyd?


----------

